# How much do bloggers influence your purchases?



## daphnejacoba (Apr 10, 2014)

I was at a CCO today (for the first time) and I saw the Mac mineralize eyeshadow in "Water" from the Heavenly Creatures collection. I remember how pretty I thought it looked when it came out but I never bothered to get it because Temptalia said that the color payoff was atrocious.  Well, I decided to swatch it for myself this time and the pigmentation was great! I decided to purchase it, and I wish that I had swatches it for myself when it first came out.   So, my question for everyone is, how much do the bloggers influence your purchases and do you feel that they have ever steered you wrong on a product before?   Just fyi, I really appreciate the bloggers and think they do a great job to make things a little easier for consumers... I just think I should do some of my own investigating and not rely on them 100%.


----------



## alexisweaver (Apr 10, 2014)

Not too much at all. I usually don't pay attention to their overall review unless it's an extremely negative one and multiple bloggers are saying similar things about a product. I pretty much just go to blog sites to check for photos and swatches; since theirs is usually a bit better (more clear) than people's photos on their mobile device. I make my own judgement call though.

  I do appreciate the time they take to review and photograph the product in depth though.


----------



## alexisweaver (Apr 10, 2014)

Great thread.


----------



## daphnejacoba (Apr 10, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> Not too much at all. I usually don't pay attention to their overall review unless it's an extremely negative one and multiple bloggers are saying similar things about a product. I pretty much just go to blog sites to check for photos and swatches; since theirs is usually a bit better (more clear) than people's photos on their mobile device. I make my own judgement call though.  I do appreciate the time they take to review and photograph the product in depth though.


  Yes, and I think it's important to hear what multiple bloggers say about a product like you said. I sometimes read what one blogger says and then make my decision based on that single review.


----------



## daphnejacoba (Apr 10, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> Great thread.


  Thanks


----------



## pinkpaint (Apr 10, 2014)

I don't rely on their reviews as much as I rely on their swatches. For instance, the Nars Narsissist Palette. I had already bought mine by the time reviews began coming out, but if I hadn't I likely would have skipped because of all the bad reviews. I love it, though, and I'm glad I went for it. People just have different expectations for products.

  Also, a lot of bloggers are awful at describing colors. _Everything_ is a peachy pink to some of them. A rose is a peachy pink, a plum is a peachy pink, an orange is a peachy pink. Lord. @liba needs to give them lessons lol. 

  I do appreciate the work that bloggers do, though. It's not easy, especially for the big names like Beautezine, Temptalia, and Karen.


----------



## BrknFlwr85 (Apr 10, 2014)

I wouldn't say that bloggers influence my purchases a lot, but they do help me make decisions on things that I am on the fence about. I usually only go by their pictures and swatches when I only have the option to buy online and even then I might take a chance and make a purchase anyway.

  As far as Temptalia (Christine) goes, she generally doesn't like MAC's mineralize products, so I skip those reviews and just look at her pics and swatches. Also, I don't bother with her eyeliner reviews because she never applies them to her upper lash line and I don't think that allows her to give an accurate review.


----------



## ginestra213 (Apr 12, 2014)

This is indeed a great thread! I consume make-up blogs all day long (e.g. during breaks at work). I try to read several reviews before I purchase something online, but it's not my only deciding factor. I live in a place where certain high-end brands aren't available for purchase in person, so unless I go to a neighboring country I have to rely on the internet before I buy certain things. If I can see the product in person, I take my own opinion plus blog info into account because obviously I can't judge a product's long-term wear in the store.

  I really appreciate Temptalia because of her methodical processing of every product. I feel like it gives the reader a good baseline for knowing how she judges products. I don't agree with all of her reviews, but if she judges a product really poorly she often encourages her readers to check out other reviews to get a clearer picture of its performance. 

  So, on the whole, for someone who doesn't have first-hand access to a lot of products except via the internet, the blogs are worth their weight in gold! In fact, when I can't find a review for a more obscure product, I get very frustrated!


----------



## MsKb (Apr 12, 2014)

In Trinidad we have 2 mac stores and a limited range of estee lauder and clinique in terms of non drugstore brands. as a result I read reviews and view products before I purchase them online. furthermore we have very limited return options here so blogs are invaluable resources. however, i tend to focus on the swatches and the way a product looks rather than performs. I love T's site and she's usually my go to blog but I know that what she says or thinks  is not the end all. Where products get bad performance review then, and when I say bad I mean where the reviews are dismal I do stay away from them. Quite a few times I've succumbed and bought products that T gives a horrible review and I do tend to regret the purchase so in that respect I tend to trust her when she dishes out the D's and C's. but I always try to cross reference the reviews on those products on other blogs before I do stay away.


----------



## Calla88 (Apr 12, 2014)

I don't rely on bloggers or have them influence me as much as I do value a few opinions on things I was considering buying. Plus certain people I will check out how they wear the product or their swatches but it is a select few, and none of the really popular ones who are sent everything. I never agree with Temptalia's dupes or opinions on most lipsticks & eye shadows  , and our coloring is different , her lighting is weird so I can't use her as a reference.  She does have nice pics of products which I do check out from time to time , but I would never let blogger or anyone else make the decision on a product because I find make up to be personal like your favorite jeans. There are so many factors in deciding what works for you and how it will work with your skin and your collection.


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 12, 2014)

I tend to read review blogs mainly for swatches. That's the most important thing for me, particularly for higher-end products as I don't live near enough to counters, Sephora, or Ulta. I read the reviews as well, but I rely more on swatches.  And this is where I lament the fact KarlaSugar doesn't really blog anymore. She was, as far as I know, the only beauty blogger to swatch all foundations in a range when reviewing it.  





Calla88 said:


> There are so many factors in deciding what works for you and how it will work with your skin and your collection.


  :nods:  This is why I detest "what's the best (insert product here)?" questions. There is no universal "best" of anything. Not really. It's so dependent on so many factors that what's best for one person will totally suck for someone else. The "best" products are the products that work best for you.


----------



## bellaluv95 (Apr 13, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> This is why I detest "what's the best (insert product here)?" questions. There is no universal "best" of anything. Not really. It's so dependent on so many factors that what's best for one person will totally suck for someone else. The "best" products are the products that work best for you.


  ^^I really loved KarlaSugar, she made it so easy for me to find my shade, or presented things in a realistic way, it's sad to she's not as active...


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 13, 2014)

When I first started yes they did I hang on to every word now I only buy if I truly want it because some things the bloggers were saying was great not so much so I just learned colors and which ones i think will work for me I still love wanye goss he pretty much be on point he never steered me wrong so far


----------



## bellaluv95 (Apr 13, 2014)

I love wayne goss, his product recommendations have always been so nice for me as well.  I trust his word on natural-looking skin products, and the basics.


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 13, 2014)

I love Beauty blogs but I am not under influence, I know exactly what I want in fact. I am a fan reader of many blogs though. But the fact is that I am a compulsive buyer lol so I would buy Beauty products even if I didn ´ t read the blogs ! I positively dislike affiliations that is why I am not tempted at all, my addiction begins when I am at Sephora or any other Beauty store or flagship I can ´ t get enough, and blogs have nothing to do with my addiction. I simply love reading blogs and sharing, I meet very nice people doing so, it is most interesting sharing with bloggers.


----------



## bellaluv95 (Apr 13, 2014)

Rather than getting purely interested in a product by only bloggers, I'd say that specktra has had a large part in convincing me to try new items! I mean, some people are even more talented in reviewing or describing the product then the more 'professional' bloggers.


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 13, 2014)

Yeah, other Specktra-ites have been more influential for me than bloggers.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 13, 2014)

I go to bloggers for techniques and stuff. But I rely on the posts here for reviews...


----------



## valentine580 (Apr 14, 2014)

I agree completely.  





alexisweaver said:


> Not too much at all. I usually don't pay attention to their overall review unless it's an extremely negative one and multiple bloggers are saying similar things about a product. I pretty much just go to blog sites to check for photos and swatches; since theirs is usually a bit better (more clear) than people's photos on their mobile device. I make my own judgement call though.  I do appreciate the time they take to review and photograph the product in depth though.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 14, 2014)

Moved this to Cosmetic Discussion because it wasn't specifically related to MAC chat.


----------



## AutumnMoon (Apr 14, 2014)

I appreciate how much time and effort bloggers put into their reviews. However, it is clear that some people like certain brands, and all others brands will get a bad rating. Some bloggers have personal politics that weigh on their reviews. Some have bad lighting, some are the sweetest people you'd ever meet and they give everything a high grade. I like to read blogs for the readers comments and the swatches, although I take those with a grain of salt. We are definitely better for having them, however, I just use them as light reference or entertainment, if that makes sense.

  Specktra is where I go to see reviews, swatches on every girl with every style and coloring


----------



## Haven (Apr 14, 2014)

I look at blogs for swatches and possible dupe suggestions.  That is pretty much it.


----------



## cakewannaminaj (Apr 16, 2014)

Before purchasing a product, no matter how expensive or affordable this product is, I always like to look up reviews and swatches from bloggers all around the world; but I don't 100% rely on their reviews and swatches. Because 1. everyone have their own opinions on a product, some may absolutely die for it, some may think it's the worst they have ever tried and sometimes not all products work on all skin types etc and 2. different lightings could affect the photos and swatches. Just as long as I can get idea what what it's like, the color and formula etc


----------



## Beauty Nerd (Apr 16, 2014)

I like to read what other bloggers have to say about a product before buying it. I don't just rely on one blogger to decide on whether or not I should purchase a product, I like to like to check out 2 or 3 more to see what they have to say.


----------



## Pippilotta (Apr 17, 2014)

When it comes to buying makeup, I might as well live on the moon. If I want something, I often have to order it unseen so I go to bloggers for color swatches - especially of lipsticks and nailpolish. I won't say that they influence my buying a lot though. Normally, I know what I want, and if I think a new Chanel nail polish looks like any other melon colored polish, no amount of enthusiasm from bloggers who claim to have found the "perfect, unique, never seen before, one and only coral" polish will change my mind.

  I am probably a little more influenced by negative than by positive reviews. If two hundred women say that a certain foundation from a brand, I normally like, is impossible to blend, I don't order it untried which I might have done otherwise. On the other hand two hundred women raving about the latest MAC whatever won't influence me at all because I don't like the brand that much to begin with (hiding under my bed).


----------



## meleftie (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm most influenced by YouTube tutorials.  I have drawers of a certain color or product that was raved about for one look that I never use again.   The negative blogger reviews do also have an impact I've not ordered something based on those.


----------



## MandyVanHook (Apr 18, 2014)

I'd say fairly greatly. But not just one, I actually look at the reviews from several and from make up communities, too. I have, on occasion, gone out on a limb for a product despite the reviews and so far I haven't been disappointed. So I say take all things into consideration. Some things may look great on you and not everyone else, right?


----------



## bubbleheart (Apr 18, 2014)

Moderately.  Mostly for swatches.  I like seeing new things and getting accurate pictures of them...then if it still looks good I either will go check it out in person or buy it if its REALLY looking perfect.  Its very useful especially for ordering online, but its less one bloggers perception as being able to see a bunch of people who got it and making sure it looks similar to how Im hoping across the board.  There have been times a really pretty photo or swatch has persuaded me to buy something new, but Ive never just bought something because people rave about it, I have to really like it for me, not just because its popular.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 18, 2014)

bellaluv95 said:


> Rather than getting purely interested in a product by only bloggers, I'd say that specktra has had a large part in convincing me to try new items! I mean, some people are even more talented in reviewing or describing the product then the more 'professional' bloggers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Like these ladies said I get more information from Specktra than any where else. I also trust what some of these ladies have to say more than professional bloggers. I turn to blogs for information on new and upcoming products. However there are at least 2 youtubers that will have me running to the store to look at something. The fancyfaced and DRBrooklyn730. Lord help my wallet when they do a haul video.


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 18, 2014)

^^ I like DRBrooklyn730 a lot. She's one of the first youtube gurus I found back in the day and really liked. I also dig some other girls: Batalash and Allison Wilburn MUA.  I already know what I'm into so I don't really pay attention to many reviews be it here or on a blog. I just want swatches and then maybe, if it's a foundation, find out if someone thinks it's best for oily or dry skin. I like to find out the texture or scent of things, but someone raving about it or talking it down won't really move me. If I'm interested in something, I'll check it out no matter what.


----------



## Sarah Allen (Apr 23, 2014)

I have to say I do rely on blogger reviews a fair amount. I like to get different opinions about a specific product I'm interested in. Temptalia is one I can always rely on for an honest opinion and her swatches are impeccable. A lot of my decision making stems from swatches, though I obviously try to see the product in real life and swatch it as well. However, that 's not always an option with LE items. The Nars Narcissist palette was a palette that looked beautiful but reviews panned it so much that I skipped ordering it online and waited to see it in store, and boy, am I glad I did. The color payoff was atrocious IMO and not what I'm used to from the better Nars shades. Yet, NikkieTutorials from Youtube liked it, as well as the Bobbi Brown Rich Chocolate palette which also had reviews of being less pigmented and fussy to work with. So, all in all, I think blogger reviews keep me from ordering a product before it hits stores if the review if poor, so I can swatch it myself to see if I agree. If the review is glowing, then it's usually a green light.


----------



## matchachoco (Apr 24, 2014)

I use blogs as guidelines but tend to come to my own decisions about products. Like many people here, the ladies and gentlemen of Specktra convince me to buy or not to buy more often than bloggers.  The biggest trend I've noticed is that if I don't read blogs or visit Specktra, I don't buy anything! So even though I won't let a negative review stop me from buying something I want, reading reviews has a positive correlation with me buying lots of makeup. You can't want something if you aren't aware of it!  That's why if I'm doing a nobuy or lowbuy, I tend to go dark!


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Apr 26, 2014)

I think for me it's 50/50. I usually look up reviews, swatches, and videos and if I can get to the store I like to look at it in person and swatch the product.  If I don't like it, it's usually a no go. I admit that in the past I've given in to the hype and then regret it afterwards (not always the case.) However,  I've learned to control it especially if the product is permanent.  For example with MAC I've curved giving them my money because most of their limited edition colors look similar to me so it makes no sense buying repeats. I guess that's why I do my research before giving into a purchase.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Apr 28, 2014)

When I started getting more into the Mac and other collections, I liked the recs by certain bloggers. Like Calla stated some bloggers that have a different skin tone, swatches may be different on my skin. I kinda go off of if I like the, will use the product or can view in person. I luv the swatches though.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Apr 28, 2014)

I rely on them for swatches, not reviews.


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 6, 2015)

I read Paula Choice reviews bc she looks past the marketing nonsense which is almost always exaggerated and bunk and mostly bc she goes over ingredient lists which is important to me. I look at Temptalia slightly. Not so much MUA.   Most importantly you have to keep in mind reviewers have their own biases and their own interests when it comes to makeup that may be different than what you are interested. Yes colors look different on different skin tones. And I am weary of the "it" products bc I find they are not something I must run to the store to buy in most cases!


----------



## soonari (Jan 14, 2016)

Quite a bit I would say. I especially enjoy Temptalia's reviews but I do google around for other reviews for products I'm interested in buying.


----------

